

Lift: A Sneak Peek At Twitter Co-Founders' New Social Startup - rblion
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/08/24/lift-twitter-cofounders-new-social-network_n_935028.html

======
pedalpete
the sign-up lift.do in the article doesn't work, you need to use
<http://www.lift.do>

